# Red nostrils



## fracturedhip (Apr 12, 2014)

so my baby has red nostrils.i read up about why cockatiels might have red nostrils, and I'm keeping sure my cage is clean, and that my baby is healthy and acting normal. i read actually on a previous forum on here that it should be okay, until i see green goo. she hasn't been sneezing or anything, but i notice in her nose it looks like she's got some cloggage, not like gooey or anything, like hard gunk thats been sitting in there for a while, on both sides. should i be worried thats thats constricting her breathing? and the redness?


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

Are they red all the time and have they not been red before?

I know when my three are hot and if they've just flown around a lot their nostrils go red, I guess it's like us, if we suddenly leapt up and ran around the garden 20times we'd get abit pink in the face


----------



## fracturedhip (Apr 12, 2014)

they have been red all day, and never before, but ill keep and eye on them. thanks!


----------



## Vince (Feb 18, 2014)

Red nares are usually a sign of a respiratory infection or allergy. Dont ignore it thats for sure. If it gets to green goo stage you have a very sick bird & a big problem...


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Is your house dry? My tiel had red nares after we first got him, and I ran a humidifier like you'd put in a baby's room and it cleared it up. But if it's looking clogged I think I wouldn't wait to try that and consult a vet.


----------

